# Pups are here - what is longest between pups you have waited?



## MrsDouglas (Mar 29, 2015)

Our Great Pyrenees is having her puppies today. So far 5 puppies. It has been 3 hours since the last one. Kind of hoping she is just having small litter. My girls will not leave her side and are planning on shift-sleeping in the barn with her and the pups tonight. I do have an appointment for her and the pups in the morning with the vet. But we did not have an ultrasound so we won't be sure there are no more pups until the vet checks her in the morning. Wondering how long in between puppies others may have experienced. Saw some posts online about dogs going as long as 24 hours and then having another healthy pup.

Here is the mom and the 5 puppies.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

yes it can be a good 24hrs for a whelping.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh she is beautiful and those puppies adorable......


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Can you feel anymore in there? I've never had a dog have pups, but our old farm cat had a litter. You could easily feel the kittens so I knew when she was "empty". 

Very adorable puppies!


----------



## klcardella (Mar 26, 2014)

So adorable!


----------



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

Whatever happened?


----------



## MrsDouglas (Mar 29, 2015)

She only had the five puppies, and it was confirmed no more at the vets the next morning. Only four of the puppies survived and this weekend they are off to their new farm homes.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad to hear things went well. And that last picture is priceless!


----------

